# emergency file recover help (oversaved MS Word document)



## TheBattman (Sep 26, 2006)

OK - so I just spent the last several hours working on two assignments. Had two similar format reports to do.

I completed the first and saved it to my USB thumb drive. Great.

I then used the original document as a template for the second report (similar headers and such) and simply deleted the content and typed again.

After spending another hour and a half, I simply clicked save (instead of save-as so I could change the file name) and now I have only one project.

What I am hoping is that there is a temp save that Word does somewhere by some name....

I'm not going to quit word just yet, hoping that I can somehow recover the original (although I know that that is not likely).

Any suggestions (other than to bash my forehead against the brick wall)?

I am just sick over my stupidity - and I really don't have the time to go back and do it all again....arrrrrggghhh!

MDD Dual 1Ghz  OS10.4.7
Office 2004
PNY Attache' 512MB drive

I have Drive Rescue X, but it says it cannot recover files unless I can manually proved the allocation bloc size (it is unknown to the app).


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 26, 2006)

Try looking in /Users/<yourusername>/Microsoft User Data for the autosaves.

About Autosave:


> I turned on the AutoRecover feature before I lost my document, but the recovery file didn't open automatically.
> When you restart a Microsoft Office program after a power failure or similar problem, the program automatically opens any recovered files. If for some reason the recovery file didn't open, you can open it yourself.
> 1. On the Standard toolbar, click Open .
> 2. On the Show pop-up menu, click All Documents.
> ...


----------

